# Spring Need



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

I dont't even know what to call it, so I just wrote here.







I have been feeling so down lately, and not for any good reason???







I think it has lots to do with the weather, just so sick of being cold, and spring needs to hurry up.







Is anyone other than me feeling locked up inside just waiting for warmer weather, even to talk a walk is way to cold, and its hard staying inside for so long. Go out for short walks, to the store but other than that is Home Home Home


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes.. very much so.... you may have what I have... S.A.D.D. Seasonal Affective Depressive Disorder. I hate winter... it makes me ache all over and cry every day. Up here in Wisconsin it gets mighty dark and cold for a few months.But Spring WILL come.... I've even noticed there is more daylight now than usual... and that helps a lot.Evie


----------



## raindancer67 (Jan 31, 2003)

Im with you Penny. It has been gloomy of and on for the last few weeks. I just went through a bout of IBS or the flu, and it has made me feel bad. In my cubicle at work I have pictures of the beach, this and sunshine seem to help. Maybe rent yourself a great summer escape movie?


----------

